# Truxedo Lo Pro soft tonneau - recommendations?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Does anyone have a Truxedo soft tonneau on their truck? I am looking for a soft cover for my truck. Although I like full caps/shells, I'm looking for something less expensive and that gives full bed access when needed, without a major removal process. 

How durable is it? Is it a quality product? Does it fit/install well? Thanks.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a used one for sale but it will only fit a 5.5 Chevy box. As far as quality I've had great luck with the Truxcedo.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

My father-in-law has had truxedo's on the last 3 of his trucks and they have been great! If I ever get a truck again, I'd be in the market for this cover. When you want to roll it up, it's easy. When you want to cover things up, it's easy too. Even in winter.


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

Truxedo is the best tonneau cover I have used; works the same in the winter or summer-temperatures don't hinder the way it rolls.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I had them on my last three trucks. LOVED them. THey are not 100% waterproof- but keep just about all the water out of the bed area. The only thing that ever failed on mine was the back lip seal and it was replaced free of charge from the company.


----------

